# setting receiver to lfe+ mains



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I am wandering what exacetly will my mains play if I set them to small----40hz xover----lfe + mains. 
The reason I ask.....I enjoy the impact of the 16hz-30hz ish....so that is all I have them play (courtesy of sms-1). But I don't wan't to miss too much 30-80ish. My mains are klipsch rf-7's so they are more than capable down to the 35-40hz range. When I run REW to see what happens between small---40hz xover---lfe only, and small----40hz xover----lfe + mains and the graph is exacetly the same. Any advice, thanks rich
PS. I have 4 svs cs ultras in a 23X15.5X9.5 room :bigsmile: (I'm pretty sure someone was going to ask)


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Setting the AVR to have the mains as LARGE will let them contribute to bass output below the crossover. In fact it takes the crossover out of the picture for the mains. Your sub would still get the LFE and crossed over bass from the center and surround channels.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I am setting the mains as ''SMALL" small----40hz xover----lfe + mains...... I have a setting in my receiver that allows me to choose either LFE or LFE + MAINS and still be able to choose the small speaker setting and adjust xover. You are wrong about setting your mains to LARGE when you do that most if not all of the LFE go's to the mains. I ran REW with my mains as LARGE and as SMALL to see the diff and there is a drastic change in the subwoofer output when the large is selected. But as I stated earlier there is no difference what so ever between using the SMALL setting and LFE or SMALL with LFE + MAINS.....at least with a room sweep (REW). I assume that LFE + mains means that any...... LFE signal....... above my "mains" xover point (40hz) will go to the mains.(for example--in a scene with a tank my mains would play the 50hz LFE rumble like the sub, when they make the movie they slide the 50hz up a couple of DB so a tank sound like a tank ect, so I am thinking that the mains would also get a little more of the 50hz). So I was wandering about the pros and cons ect. And a explanation of exacetly whats going on when doing that type of setup. thanks rich


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Perhaps receivers (AVR's) vary a bit. :dunno: My understanding is that with my AVR, a Yamaha RX-V2500, that the LFE always goes in full to the subwoofer channel when you set up the AVR and tell it that there is a subwoofer connected. It also has a setting were you can tell it whether to also send the LFE to channels set to LARGE. That setting is optional. YMMV with a different AVR.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have to admit I am a little jealous, I wish I could run my mains large and still get full LFE. Perhaps this thread should be moved to a receiver thread??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Receiver manufacturers all have different options for how you can set your mains. My Onkyo alows for the mains to be full band and still have the sub also carry the low frequencies from those channels when you choose "double bass" there is no large or small setting.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I guess I'll keep switching back and forth and see which one I like better. Thanks guys.....rich


----------

